

Russian malware mines bitcoins through botnet - kungfudoi
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2035749/russian-malware-mines-bitcoins-through-botnet.html

======
DigitalSea
It was only a matter of time before Bitcoin botnet's appeared given the added
interest in the currency by both the media and investors and anonymity of both
the transactions themselves and the mining aspect.

